# Hiking with new wethers with pics



## Cache Goats (Aug 24, 2011)

Here are a couple of pictures from a hike I did this afternoon with my 3 wethers. The two older ones are 5 months old and they are Alpines. The dark brown one is the one from my "how to trail a wild goat post". He is doing really well. He did the whole trail off leash and I was even able to get him back in the truck with no problems. The smaller one is a little over 3 months and he is an Ober/Nubian cross. We hiked up Leatham's Hollow which is in the Logan Utah area. It is a great trail that starts in Blacksmith Fork Canyon. The trail is 4 miles long each way. This is a great trail to do in the summer because a lot of it is in the deep pines. One should watch for snakes though. I almost stepped on one mountain biking this summer.


----------



## idahonancy (Dec 13, 2008)

Your goats have a beautiful color arrangement. I like all the shades of brown. I'm sure glad the dark coco colored wild boy worked out for you. He is beautiful. 
IdahoNancy


----------



## Cache Goats (Aug 24, 2011)

I got tired of waiting for my wethers to grow up and this weekend I bought two Saanen/Alpine wethers that will be two in February. I am pretty sure they are the ones listed on this forum in the flea market by PBandJ. I forgot to ask him, but I saw the ad on KSL. Jake has some nice experienced older goats for sale too. I took the new boys hiking today and they did pretty good, and they seem to be getting along fine with my younger goats. I am really looking forward to hiking and camping with my goats in the spring.


----------



## jross (Dec 20, 2008)

Great goats! Thanks for the pics.


----------



## Bob Jones (Aug 21, 2009)

Cache Goats said:


> I got tired of waiting for my wethers to grow up and this weekend I bought two Saanen/Alpine wethers that will be two in February. I am pretty sure they are the ones listed on this forum in the flea market by PBandJ. I forgot to ask him, but I saw the ad on KSL. Jake has some nice experienced older goats for sale too. I took the new boys hiking today and they did pretty good, and they seem to be getting along fine with my younger goats. I am really looking forward to hiking and camping with my goats in the spring.


If you want to try some winter hiking and camping, I'm game. I'm in Salt Lake City.

I have been wanting to tryout our hammock system in the real cold weather.


----------



## Cache Goats (Aug 24, 2011)

Bob,
That sounds like fun. Let me know if you plan something. I ski with my kids every weekend but you never know. I may be able to work it out. I don't have packs for my goats yet so I would have to pack my stuff but that is what I have always done anyway. I ski on Saturday's and often hike Sunday afternoons. If you would like to come to logan for an after hike sometime, I am sure I could do that. Let me know.
Thanks,
Cody


----------

